# Moving Frozen Eggs?



## joanneci (Jul 24, 2010)

hi

please move this post if there is a better home for it...

Is anyone aware whether you can move your frozen eggs from one clinic to use at another?  I froze mine 2 years ago when I turned 40 and was single... 

It may sound a silly questions but I'll ask it all the same .. !

Thanks anyone who may help x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It is possible to move them but the **** paperwork needs to be completed I would approach the clinic you are wanting to move them to for advice, it shouldn't be an issue in the uk. There are some posts on the surrogacy thread from people who have done this.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279506.0 this might help


----------



## joanneci (Jul 24, 2010)

many thanks - that helps me 
best wishes x


----------

